# alle Cookies anzeigen



## pxlArtizzt (12. Oktober 2002)

Hi @ All!!

Tja... das Thema sagt's eigentlich schon: ich suche eine Möglichkeit, mit der ich alle Cookies anzeigen lassen kann, die zu einer bestimmten Seite gehören. Die Suche ergab leider nichts... :-(


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. Oktober 2002)

```
<?
print_r($_COOKIE);
?>
```


----------



## pxlArtizzt (12. Oktober 2002)

danke, das ist schonmal sehr gut. Aber so wie ich das erkennen konnte, gibt die Funktion nur die Werte, und leider nicht zusätzlich die Namen der Cookies an. Ich brauche nämlich beides in Verbindung.

:::::.:::::.:::::.::::: || thx || pxlArtizzt


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. Oktober 2002)

Doch, das tut diese Funktion schon. Eigentlich gibt sie ja nur das Array $_COOKIE in formatierter, lesbarer Form aus. Eine andere Darstellungsmöglichkeit wäre folgedes:

```
<?
foreach ($_COOKIE as $name => $wert) {
  echo "Name: ".$name."; Wert: ".$wert."\n";
}
?>
```


----------



## pxlArtizzt (12. Oktober 2002)

cool, besten Dank!!!


----------

